
What Is BGP Visibility, Really? - kiyanwang
https://blog.thousandeyes.com/what-is-bgp-visibility-really/
======
the8472
Alas, at least one v6 block in mozilla's ASN has been unreachable for several
months now from my ISP (compared ISP's looking glass and RIPE looking
glass)... and _there is no avenue to report this_. Sending mails to the whois
contacts remains unanswered and customer support is utterly incapable of even
understanding what I am reporting.

~~~
betaby
HN is proven to be good support channel for unusual issues. List here src and
dst IPs, there is a good chance net ops from various ISPs read HN and may
help.

~~~
the8472
Routing problems aren't particularly "unusual" though. The issue is that
sometimes there's no good way to report them and they may go unnoticed for a
long time if things like happy eyeballs or dns round robin mask some of their
impact.

